# controlling DMX using VSA and helmsman



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I am animating a lab scene it will have classic grave yard skulls run on an SSC-32 with VSA and Helmsman. I am also trying to run LED mini spotlights, and relays from the ssc32, but now I need to add one more thing. I got a Chauvet scorpion storm laser light show. This thing is crazy awesome, when I look at the pretty patterns I feel like a stench watching sky flowers:zombie: (land of the dead reference) it is DMX programmable and I want to trigger a specific pattern with the laptop at the end of my VSA sequence. I saw nelson from monkey basic with a DMX control in his set up and am hoping to ad this whole other level to my show. So my question is; what is the simplest way to rum DMX from VSA or helmsman. I will be triggering it for 30 seconds roughly. What cables or converters do I need to get, will I need still another program? And what’s the best place to get that stuff? I know that DMX is attached in a big chain, so do I need cables to and from this laser?


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I emailed nelson at monkey basic, he was very helpful see below

DMX is very easily controlled by VSA, you simply need a USB to DMX converter, which can be found here: http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&pn=70303&show=description&name=opendmxusb

The converter connects to a DMX cable and the cable will plug into your Chauvet device. A small warning, DMX cables come in 2 types, 3 pins and 5 pins. The Enttec DMX converter has a 5 pin output and the Chauvet most likely has a 3 pin connector. So you may also need a 5pin to 3pin adapter as well.

Hope this helps,
Nelson


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

I got my open dmx usb from entec, hooked it usb using a 5to3 pin adapter, loaded the driver on the disk (d2XX driver instal), went to vsa, opened a new program, went to tools, then settings and entered the following settings
Name:laser, Type I tried, dmx dimmer, dmx servo, and dmx relay, port:enttec-0, address: zero, +value:255, -value:0, Default:127, 
turned on the laser put it in slave mode, pressed play in vsa... and.......nothing
do I need another software? we open in 7 days.... thanks!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

That should be all that you need. In VSA, are you choosing "Enttec-0 Open", not Pro correct?

Are you sure about the address of the laser?


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

The port is :enttec-0 is that what you mean?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

What is the make/model of the laser? I can see if there is a user guide on line and perhaps I can get a better idea of why it isn't working.


----------

